# Spielen auf dem Dell UltraSharp U2515H?



## Noctua (3. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche schon nach einer Weile einen Monitor um die 24" mit 1440p. Mittlerweile gibt es ja den Dell UltraSharp U2515H um die 290€. Die Farben sollen ja top sein, mich irritiert aber die Reaktionszeit von 6ms.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor? Ich spiele meist Diablo 3, ansonsten aber alles Querbeet, Shooter aber kaum noch. Bisher nutze ich einen 24" Samsung SyncMaster (Modell habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf) zum Spielen.


----------



## Apollon0 (3. März 2015)

Die Reaktionszeit wird kein Problem sein.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2015)

Das passt, je Spiel und deinem System könntest du höchstens Probleme mit den fps bekommen.


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2015)

Vielen Dank euch beiden. Dann werde ich mir mal 2 Stück bestellen.
Das es bei einigen Spielen zu fps-Problemen kommen könnte, weiss ich. Wenn dann die 390(X) oder 980TI kommt, würde ich dann bei Problemen auch aufrüsten, auf eine 980 lohnt nicht.


----------



## goede (4. März 2015)

Noctua schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche schon nach einer Weile einen Monitor um die 24" mit 1440p. Mittlerweile gibt es ja den Dell UltraSharp U2515H um die 290€. Die Farben sollen ja top sein, mich irritiert aber die Reaktionszeit von 6ms.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor? Ich spiele meist Diablo 3, ansonsten aber alles Querbeet, Shooter aber kaum noch. Bisher nutze ich einen 24" Samsung SyncMaster (Modell habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf) zum Spielen.


Hallo
 Ich bin mal so frech und klink mich hir ein wolte mal fragen wie der Bildschierm bei bf4 funktionieren würde? Hab auch schon mit den gedanken gespielt mir den zu kaufen man findet aber keine tests. wiefiel Input lag hat der den? Spiele meistens Bf4 aber auch Arma3 Dying Light und werde auch GTA5 holen


----------



## Noctua (4. März 2015)

goede schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin mal so frech und klink mich hir ein wolte mal fragen wie der Bildschierm bei bf4 funktionieren würde? Hab auch schon mit den gedanken gespielt mir den zu kaufen man findet aber keine tests. wiefiel Input lag hat der den? Spiele meistens Bf4 aber auch Arma3 Dying Light und werde auch GTA5 holen


Hi,
den einzigen (englischen) Test dazu habe ich hier gefunden: Dell U2515H Review - TFT Central
Dort findest du auch Angaben zum Input-Lag.
Ich habe meine beiden gestern bestellt, sie werden aber erst nächste Woche ankommen. Danach kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen, allerdings werden dies eher subjektive Eindrücke sein.


----------



## goede (4. März 2015)

Noctua schrieb:


> Hi,
> den einzigen (englischen) Test dazu habe ich hier gefunden: Dell U2515H Review - TFT Central
> Dort findest du auch Angaben zum Input-Lag.
> Ich habe meine beiden gestern bestellt, sie werden aber erst nächste Woche ankommen. Danach kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen, allerdings werden dies eher subjektive Eindrücke sein.



englische test sind für mich immer schwierig da ich in englisch eine null nummer bin komme aus italien für mich wäre deutsch oder italienisch besser. Hab aber trotzdem was gefunden von 13.7ms  ist das nich eher langsam? hab mal gehört das ein gaming Bildschierm unter 10 ms bleiben solte. Spielst du auch Bf4? wen ja knst du mier bescheid geben ob der da was taugt?


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2015)

13,7ms ist die Gesamtlatenz.
Der Inputlag liegt bei 9ms was noch ok ist,aber besser sein könnte.


----------



## goede (4. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 13,7ms ist die Gesamtlatenz.
> Der Inputlag liegt bei 9ms was noch ok ist,aber besser sein könnte.



wäre das ein problem bei Bf4?? mir gefählt die auflössung und das bei 25 zoll 27 ist mir zu gross. solte ich besser einen tn und 144 hz einen nehmen? habe zur zeit auch nur 60 hz Acer S242HL


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2015)

ob das ein problem ist, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.
Für die meisten ist es kein Problem.


----------



## goede (4. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ob das ein problem ist, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.
> Für die meisten ist es kein Problem.



Die entscheidung ist schwierig da ich noch nie ein 144 hz hatte und nich weis wie es sich anfühlt. hab gehört man könnte ihn auch übertakten auf 80 hz was sagst du dazu? schadet das den Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2015)

Vom Monitor übertakten halte ich nicht viel und ja mit Pech kann was was kaputt gehen, aber das ist ja immer so wenn man Geräte ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt.


----------



## Noctua (5. März 2015)

goede schrieb:


> Spielst du auch Bf4? wen ja knst du mier bescheid geben ob der da was taugt?


 BF4 spiele ich nicht wirklich und habs auch nicht installiert. Ich könnte dir höchstens von Borderlands oder was ähnlichem zurückmelden. Laut dem englischem Text scheint er aber nicht so schlimm zu sein, dass man damit nicht spielen könnte.


----------



## goede (5. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vom Monitor übertakten halte ich nicht viel und ja mit Pech kann was was kaputt gehen, aber das ist ja immer so wenn man Geräte ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt.


Dan gebe es auch keine Garantie  mehr. Wolte noch fragen ob meine r9 290 die 60 fps überhaubt schaffen würde bei der Auflösung und ob der untrschied zum alten Monitor gross wäre.


----------



## goede (5. März 2015)

Danke das wäre nett wen du mir bescheid geben könntest und ob du zufrieden bist


----------



## Noctua (25. März 2015)

Also ich habe den Monitor jetzt einige Zeit in Betrieb und muss sagen dass ich recht zufrieden damit bin. Ich habe sie kaskadiert (Grafikkarte -> Monitor 1 -> Monitor 2) per DP1.2 angeschlossen. Wenn die Grafikkarte den Taktmodus (Idle -> Last) umschaltet, gibt es ab&zu ein kurzes flackern, aber spielen ist damit kein Problem. Auch bei Assetto Corsa, Borderlands - The Presequel und Payday 2 ist mir bisher nichts aufgefallen. In Windows ist das mehr an Auflösung super und auch aus gut 1m problemlos lesbar. 4k wäre bei 24/25"dann eher zu klein.


----------

